# Food Safety News Fri 4/23/2021 4:01 AM



## daveomak.fs (Apr 23, 2021)

Food Safety News
Fri 4/23/2021 4:01 AM











Email not displaying properly? View it in your browser. 

















 



*Few details released about new outbreak; company recalls cheeses, dips*
By Coral Beach on Apr 23, 2021 01:31 am Federal officials are investigating a new Salmonella outbreak that is linked to brie and dips from Jule’s Foods. The company has initiated a recall of all of its products. The Salmonella outbreak has sickened 5 people, according to a notation in the weekly outbreak update from the Food and Drug Administration. The table does not... Continue Reading


*‘Not on my watch’ says acting FDA commissioner about neglecting food safety*
By News Desk on Apr 23, 2021 12:05 am Acting FDA Commissioner Dr. Janet Woodcock spoke recently to the Alliance for a Stronger FDA with some assurances for the food safety side of her house. The acting commissioner for the Food and Drug Administration brought up the issue herself, asking: “Is there a risk with COVID and all of the breakthrough drugs coming along and... Continue Reading


*EU gets stricter on black pepper from Brazil and peanuts from India*
By Joe Whitworth on Apr 23, 2021 12:03 am The European Commission has tightened checks on black pepper from Brazil because of Salmonella and peanuts from India because of aflatoxins. These and other products entering the European Union from non-EU countries are now subject to a temporary increase of official controls. Revised legislation has also seen some checks become less strict. The basis of... Continue Reading


*Another enoki mushroom recall because of Listeria risk*
By News Desk on Apr 22, 2021 05:25 pm Golden Medal Mushroom Inc. of Los Angeles is recalling all cases of its 200g/7.05-ounce packages of enoki mushrooms because of potential Listeria monocytogenes contamination. This comes two days after a similar enoki mushroom recall from Guan’s Mushroom Co. The Golden Medal recalled products were distributed to California, Illinois and Texas and through produce distributors or... Continue Reading


*Michigan officials seize raw milk butter, warn public against Shetler farm products*
By Coral Beach on Apr 22, 2021 03:36 pm State officials are warning the public to not eat or drink any raw milk products from a Michigan farm because it is unlicensed and in violation of state laws. Inspectors from the Michigan Department of Agriculture and Rural Development (MDARD) conducting a routine check at a convenience store in Clare, MI, discovered raw milk butter... Continue Reading


----------

